# Found unwanted pigeon in PA, adoption?



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,
I found a pigeon in eastern PA and contacted the organization on the band. They were extremely helpful initially and provided the registered owner contact info. I have tried repeatedly for days to contact the owner and he does not reply to numerous messages. I have read that some owners simply write off any birds that do not return. I re-contacted the organization on the band and told them what transpired and their only advice was to let the bird recuperate for a few days and then let it loose. I am afraid to do this because I do not want to turn it loose and then it cannot fend for itself. I think it would be neat to have a pigeon that will fly away and come back but I wasn't really setup to house a pigeon.

Can anyone offer any advice. I made a quick loft for it and I have been feeding it normal bird seed for the past few days and making sure it had fresh water. The first day it was very lethargic but it seems to have recovered well and is very active now.

I would prefer to find this bird a suitable home with someone who is experienced in care for pigeons. Is there pigeon adoptions? I contacted all the local animal rescues and noone is willing to take it. They all tell me to just let it go free.

Am I being unreasonable that it won't survive by itself? 

Thanks for any advice.
Mike


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

I don't think you are being unreasonable at all. The bird may be sick or was just starved, but I think it is "iffy" to just release him, unless they live real close by.
The bird still may have some issues going on and it is too soon to release.

A lot of times, the owners have moved, or the bird has gotten a new home and information hasn't been updated. They try to be helpful, but there are some owners who are not responsible.

Perhaps you can find a local pigeon club to take the bird, or put the bird up for adoption in our adoption forum. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mbodamer said:


> Hello,
> I found a pigeon in eastern PA and contacted the organization on the band. They were extremely helpful initially and provided the registered owner contact info. I have tried repeatedly for days to contact the owner and he does not reply to numerous messages. I have read that some owners simply write off any birds that do not return. I re-contacted the organization on the band and told them what transpired and their only advice was to let the bird recuperate for a few days and then let it loose. I am afraid to do this because I do not want to turn it loose and then it cannot fend for itself. I think it would be neat to have a pigeon that will fly away and come back but I wasn't really setup to house a pigeon.
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice. I made a quick loft for it and I have been feeding it normal bird seed for the past few days and making sure it had fresh water. The first day it was very lethargic but it seems to have recovered well and is very active now.
> ...



my advice is if you do not want to keep this pigeon as a pet then there is an adoption thread on this site. putting pictures with the imformation is helpful. contacting a local race club also may get some interest. Im not sure if the contact was local but IMO if you speak to the leader or head of this person's race club and tell him one of the members is ignoring your messages then they may beable to help. it is a shame he has not taken responsiblilty for HIS bird. but then again he could be on vaccation or something. time will tell.


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. I am not sure of know the club that the owner belonged to. The band had identification of the pet supply place that sold the bird. Is this the club? This organization is located over 300 miles away so is definitely not local. The area code of the phone number that was provided as the registered owner is about 150 miles away from me. So I am not sure.

How do I find a local club in the Lehigh Valley area of PA? This would include Allentown, Bethlehem or Easton PA.

I would prefer to have someone experienced take care of the bird to ensure its health and well being but I may undertake the task of caring for it. Can the bird be "re-trained" to live with me and return to me if I let it loose?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

which pet supply place is it? I was assuming it was a racing homer. 

what does the band say? and what is the area code for the owners number. the information is who bought the band..he could of sold the pigeon later.

some can be resettled but homing pigeons not usually. so lets see what breed we have here first.


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

The band reads: IF FOYS 2013 2630

I started by contacting Foys pet supply near Pittsburg PA (far west of pa). They provided the name and phone number of the registered owner that they had which is a phone number near Harrisburg PA (center of PA) and I am located near Allentown PA (far east of PA). 

I don't know what kind it is... it is very pretty, all white with a tan color around its neck and some of the same tan color on portions of the wing.

I can get a picture of it later today after work. Is there a site that shows all the breeds I can try to identify it by picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will find a club near harrisburg pa. a picture later would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is an IF club contact.. you can leave the person's name and see if they know him or can even help with the pigeon. IF band is a racing band. 

HBG Greater Harrisburg Pigeon Club Arvel Freydenfelt 723 Wyndamere Rd. Lewisberry PA 17339 USA (717)938-6602 [email protected]


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Here are some pictures. Thanks for that info I will contact the club and see what they say. I also contacted a local club to see if I cant reunite this with the original owner maybe someone local will want to adopt him/her. thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What a lovely bird. Please don't keep bird outside with chicken wire for a barrier, because any predator can get in there.

Not sure if this is legitimate, but have you tried this local club? https://local.yahoo.com/info-12164447-north-penn-homing-pigeon-club-sellersville *


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

The bird is actually in my basement. that is a window that i temporarily put chicken wire over so i could open the window and let it get fresh air. i close the window at night. 

I thought it was a cool looking bird. I am researching loft plans now. looks like i might just keep it.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

There are a lot of folks in Eastern Pa, Philadelphia, and New Jersey area. 95% of the birds raced are blue bars and checks (the most common pigeon colors). That bird is an unusual/rare color and although there are a very small few homer folks that race a couple of rare colors, most people that keep rare colored homers do so for the enjoyment of the different colors. They may fly them but rarely race them. Anyway, what I am saying is that is a very nice looking bird and you could probably easily find a home for it.....but screen any potential adopters closely (make sure they are legitimate, have a good loft, healthy birds, not using it for dog training etc.). Now, I hope you decide to keep it......in which case welcome to the wonderful (and addictive) world of pigeon keeping. Pigeons are wonderful birds, and you have a beauty there. Certainly a lot of good information on this board and on the internet. Make sure any cage, especially outdoors is very very secure......racoons can easily tear through chicken wire, and mice can go through the holes. If you build an outdoor enclosure use strong hardwared cloth with the tiny square holes for all screen. Pigeons can take the winter cold but need the inside to be dry. They can get in the sun and rain in a flypen but the main part of the loft needs to be dry and well ventilated for best health. A very large secure rabbit hutch would work for her and a mate possibly.....something larger if you expand in the future. BTW the Philadelphia zoo recently added a nice exhibit on pigeons. Get some grit along with a good pigeon seed mixture and provide the grit and fresh water at all times. I am sure there is some place local that sells it but it can also be ordered from places like Foy's. A little hard to tell but I think your bird is probably a hen (female). I think the color is Khaki (dilute brown). Enjoy!!


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for your comments. I am leaning towards keeping it. I would hate for it to go to a home and be mistreated or worse someone just let it loose and it starves in the wild.

Is there a procedure for sexing them? If I kept this bird and got a mate for it, then any offspring would be trainable even if the parents arent correct?

You said about a large rabbit hutch would be sufficient but isnt that cramped for the bird? I have it in a room under my porch right now. The room size is approximately 8'x12' and is all cement block. I tacked 2x4's around for it to have perches. there are two windows about 2'x2'. As scene in the pic I have one window open with the chicken wire so it can get fresh air. 

I was kinda worried this areas was too small for it, it "flies" from perch to perch now and then or from perch to the window sill but cant really stretch its wings much. I had no idea the chicken wire would be so unsafe for it. I can swap that for the rabbit cage material if thats what you mean.

im excited but nervous in keeping it. I want to make sure we provide a good home for it and it is healthy and happy.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Well the bigger area the better for sure. You have a nice size area there then. Yes, you are right that any offspring will be settled to your home. You may be able to fly her someday also......homers vary on thier resettling ability. Really top quality racing homers can rarely be resettled but a lot can.......and these "color" birds may be not as strong of a homer (or not)....but there is a risk of letting them out for both flying away and predators. Sexing is primarily behavoral.......although also cocks are generally slightly larger, overall, with thicker nets. Cocks coo more, louder, will generally spin in a circle etc. while cooing in front of a potential mate. All relative and takes soem time to pick up. Hens are quieter and more "feminine" overall. I think your bird looks like a hen but I am not going to say that for sure. If she lays an egg, it is a hen! Home Depot has the metal hardware cloth.........stronger cage material the holes are only like 1/4" Racoons or cats clawing through the chicken wire are enemies of the birds and mice going through it can contaminate the feed and/or cause disease.


----------



## mbodamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I certainly am encouraged to keep it. Right now I only have a few 2x4's as some dowels as perches. But I saw somewhere else that they don't like round dowels. 

I wasnt sure if this was going to be long term or not so i threw the pen together quickly. I had a cup for food and a cup for water. I think i need to start thinking about making it more comfortable.

does it require a nesting box like a chicken? Can I just go to tractor supply and buy a nesting box and nail it to the wall? do they need certain bedding material like straw or wood shavings?

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Some folks use shavings or straw on the ground if it stays dry and does not blow around too much. Else bare wood is fine and a scraper for scraping the droppings. Flat perches work better.......boards are fine. You can also make/buy "T" or upside down "V" perches that attach to the walls. A nest box or double nest box would be good although not urgent yet. Try to get a good pigeon grain mix and good pigeon grit too in the near future.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because you are going the extra mile for this bird unlike the supposed owner or even any help from the band purchaser ... then you should keep her.. him ? you can always get another hen ..then if he is a he it would be ok and if it is a she then another hen is fine too... just don't want two males if you can help it.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I am a member of the Allentown area racing club. It is called the Mingo Hill Pigeon Racing Club, Allentown PA. I live near Coopersburg PA. If you need any "local" help or a home for the bird send me a private e-mail. There are 2 other guys in our club that have colored birds like the one you have. I have a few as well but, I know the bird you have is not one of mine. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful pigeon. Looks like a hen to me.


----------



## a.townflyer (Aug 23, 2013)

I live in allentown, if you still need someone to take the bird for you I can take it. I have a loft that I keep pigeons in.


----------

